# Pictus Cat, Dying?



## Puppeh (Feb 11, 2010)

I got a new pictus catfish recently, I have two now, they are in separate tanks and my newer one has been find the past few days then suddenly he seems to be losing control of his swimming ability as though he's drowsy and can't seem to stay upright. The Water is fine but he seems to be pale and his gill's seem kind of pinkish, He's bumping into the rocks on the bottom and will float without control of his body for several seconds at a time. I really Really do not want him to die and I would greatly appreciate any help I can get photos/video if I need to just PLEASE advice. :-(

Video;; Nemo


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Pictures would be great, but it doesn't sound like he will last very long. 
EDIT: Nvm, just saw the video link, watching now.


----------



## Puppeh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hoyo12 said:


> Pictures would be great, but it doesn't sound like he will last very long.
> EDIT: Nvm, just saw the video link, watching now.


I don't think he will but I'm still going to do what I can for him :/


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I can't seem to be able to tell what the issue is... my first thought was gill flukes, but I'm not sure... sorry.


----------



## Puppeh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hoyo12 said:


> I can't seem to be able to tell what the issue is... my first thought was gill flukes, but I'm not sure... sorry.


I'm not sure what that is, thanks though at least I have something to work off of.


----------

